# problem z updatem systemu

## GIENEK_II

przy emerge --update --newuse --deep system wywala coś takiego:

```
checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... no

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2':

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2924:  Called econf '--disable-static'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  511:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

```

nie mogę zemergować ani gcc ani libtool i jeszcze kilku

dodam że to świeża instalacja

```

Portage 2.1.11.48 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.7.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.3-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5420_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16438184 total,  15063420 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Jan 2013 11:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p42

dev-lang/python:          3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 multilib" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) -test -vanilla"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

```

Proszę o pomocLast edited by GIENEK_II on Thu Jan 24, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joi_

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:
> 
> !!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2/config.log

 

----------

## GIENEK_II

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2/config.log

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by GNU Libtool configure 2.4.2, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.69.  Invocation command line was

```
  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-static

```

```

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = firebird2

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 3.7.3-gentoo

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Wed Jan 23 13:26:44 CET 2013

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5420 @ 2.50GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3

```

```

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2723: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2791: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2802: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2852: result: yes

configure:2993: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:3032: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:3045: checking for gawk

configure:3061: found /usr/bin/gawk

configure:3072: result: gawk

configure:3083: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:3105: result: yes

configure:3199: checking build system type

configure:3213: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3233: checking host system type

configure:3246: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3273: autobuild project... GNU Libtool

configure:3279: autobuild revision... 2.4.2 ()

configure:3284: autobuild hostname... firebird2

configure:3288: autobuild mode... default

configure:3296: autobuild timestamp... 20130123T181628Z

configure:3355: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3371: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3382: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3651: checking for C compiler version

configure:3660: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.11, pie-0.5.2) 4.6.3

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3671: $? = 0

configure:3660: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/lto-wrapper

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3/work/gcc-4.6.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-lto --disable-nls --with-system-zlib --enable-obsolete --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/python --enable-checking=release --disable-libgcj --disable-libquadmath --enable-languages=c --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-targets=all --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.11, pie-0.5.2'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.11, pie-0.5.2) 

configure:3671: $? = 0

configure:3660: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized option '-V'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3671: $? = 1

configure:3660: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -qversion >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized option '-qversion'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3671: $? = 1

configure:3691: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3713: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

configure:3717: $? = 0

configure:3765: result: yes

configure:3768: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:3770: result: a.out

configure:3776: checking for suffix of executables

configure:3783: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

configure:3787: $? = 0

configure:3809: result: 

configure:3831: checking whether we are cross compiling

configure:3839: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

configure:3843: $? = 0

configure:3850: ./conftest

configure:3854: $? = 0

configure:3869: result: no

configure:3874: checking for suffix of object files

configure:3896: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:3900: $? = 0

configure:3921: result: o

configure:3925: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler

configure:3944: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:3944: $? = 0

configure:3953: result: yes

configure:3962: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g

configure:3982: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g  conftest.c >&5

configure:3982: $? = 0

configure:4023: result: yes

configure:4040: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89

configure:4103: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4103: $? = 0

configure:4116: result: none needed

configure:4147: checking for style of include used by make

configure:4175: result: GNU

configure:4201: checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:4312: result: gcc3

configure:4328: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together

configure:4359: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c conftest.c -o conftest2.o >&5

configure:4363: $? = 0

configure:4369: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c conftest.c -o conftest2.o >&5

configure:4373: $? = 0

configure:4384: cc -c conftest.c >&5

configure:4388: $? = 0

configure:4396: cc -c conftest.c -o conftest2.o >&5

configure:4400: $? = 0

configure:4406: cc -c conftest.c -o conftest2.o >&5

configure:4410: $? = 0

configure:4428: result: yes

configure:4458: checking how to run the C preprocessor

configure:4489: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4489: $? = 0

configure:4503: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:11:28: fatal error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

configure:4503: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4528: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

configure:4548: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4548: $? = 0

configure:4562: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:11:28: fatal error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

configure:4562: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4640: checking how to print strings

configure:4667: result: printf

configure:4688: checking for a sed that does not truncate output

configure:4752: result: /bin/sed

configure:4770: checking for grep that handles long lines and -e

configure:4828: result: /bin/grep

configure:4833: checking for egrep

configure:4895: result: /bin/grep -E

configure:4900: checking for fgrep

configure:4962: result: /bin/grep -F

configure:4997: checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:5064: result: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

configure:5071: checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld

configure:5086: result: yes

configure:5098: checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)

configure:5147: result: /usr/bin/nm -B

configure:5277: checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface

configure:5284: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:5287: /usr/bin/nm -B "conftest.o"

configure:5290: output

0000000000000000 B some_variable

configure:5297: result: BSD nm

configure:5300: checking whether ln -s works

configure:5304: result: yes

configure:5312: checking the maximum length of command line arguments

configure:5442: result: 1572864

configure:5459: checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs

configure:5469: result: yes

configure:5473: checking whether the shell understands "+="

configure:5479: result: yes

configure:5514: checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format

configure:5554: result: func_convert_file_noop

configure:5561: checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format

configure:5581: result: func_convert_file_noop

configure:5588: checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files

configure:5595: result: -r

configure:5629: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

configure:5645: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

configure:5656: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

configure:5725: checking how to recognize dependent libraries

configure:5927: result: pass_all

configure:5972: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool

configure:6002: result: no

configure:6012: checking for dlltool

configure:6042: result: no

configure:6069: checking how to associate runtime and link libraries

configure:6096: result: printf %s\n

configure:6113: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:6129: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:6140: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:6221: checking for archiver @FILE support

configure:6238: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:6238: $? = 0

configure:6241: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libconftest.a @conftest.lst >&5

configure:6244: $? = 0

configure:6249: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libconftest.a @conftest.lst >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar: conftest.o: No such file or directory

configure:6252: $? = 1

configure:6264: result: @

configure:6282: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6298: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6309: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6381: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:6397: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:6408: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:6550: checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object

configure:6670: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:6673: $? = 0

configure:6677: /usr/bin/nm -B conftest.o \| sed -n -e 's/^.*[ ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[ ][ ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | sed '/ __gnu_lto/d' \> conftest.nm

configure:6680: $? = 0

configure:6746: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c conftstm.o >&5

configure:6749: $? = 0

configure:6787: result: ok

configure:6824: checking for sysroot

configure:6854: result: no

configure:6931: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:6934: $? = 0

configure:7070: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt

configure:7100: result: no

configure:7110: checking for mt

configure:7140: result: no

configure:7160: checking if : is a manifest tool

configure:7166: : '-?'

configure:7174: result: no

configure:7812: checking for ANSI C header files

configure:7832: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7832: $? = 0

configure:7905: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

configure:7905: $? = 0

configure:7905: ./conftest

configure:7905: $? = 0

configure:7916: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for sys/types.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for sys/stat.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for stdlib.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for string.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for memory.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for strings.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for inttypes.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for stdint.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7929: checking for unistd.h

configure:7929: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7929: $? = 0

configure:7929: result: yes

configure:7943: checking for dlfcn.h

configure:7943: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7943: $? = 0

configure:7943: result: yes

configure:8446: checking for objdir

configure:8461: result: .libs

configure:8732: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions

configure:8750: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions conftest.c >&5

cc1: warning: command line option '-fno-rtti' is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C [enabled by default]

configure:8754: $? = 0

configure:8767: result: no

configure:9094: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC

configure:9101: result: -fPIC -DPIC

configure:9109: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works

configure:9127: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -DPIC -DPIC conftest.c >&5

configure:9131: $? = 0

configure:9144: result: yes

configure:9173: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works

configure:9201: result: yes

configure:9216: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o

configure:9237: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  -o out/conftest2.o conftest.c >&5

configure:9241: $? = 0

configure:9263: result: yes

configure:9271: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o

configure:9318: result: yes

configure:9351: checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries

configure:10504: result: yes

configure:10541: checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in

configure:10549: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:10552: $? = 0

configure:10567: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC conftest.o  -v -Wl,-soname -Wl,conftest -o conftest 2\>\&1 \| /bin/grep  -lc  \>/dev/null 2\>\&1

configure:10570: $? = 0

configure:10584: result: no

configure:10744: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:11268: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/foo conftest.c  >&5

configure:11268: $? = 0

configure:11490: result: GNU/Linux ld.so

configure:11597: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:11622: result: immediate

configure:11716: checking for shl_load

configure:11716: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/ccVLNmjh.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text.startup+0x7): undefined reference to `shl_load'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:11716: $? = 1

```

```

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| /* Define shl_load to an innocuous variant, in case <limits.h> declares shl_load.

|    For example, HP-UX 11i <limits.h> declares gettimeofday.  */

| #define shl_load innocuous_shl_load

| 

| /* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

|     which can conflict with char shl_load (); below.

|     Prefer <limits.h> to <assert.h> if __STDC__ is defined, since

|     <limits.h> exists even on freestanding compilers.  */

| 

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

| 

| #undef shl_load

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char shl_load ();

| /* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

|     to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

|     something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

| #if defined __stub_shl_load || defined __stub___shl_load

| choke me

| #endif

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| return shl_load ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:11716: result: no

configure:11720: checking for shl_load in -ldld

configure:11745: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldld   >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldld

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:11745: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char shl_load ();

| int

| main ()

| {

| return shl_load ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:11754: result: no

configure:11759: checking for dlopen

configure:11759: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/ccKrDgiH.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text.startup+0x7): undefined reference to `dlopen'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:11759: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| /* Define dlopen to an innocuous variant, in case <limits.h> declares dlopen.

|    For example, HP-UX 11i <limits.h> declares gettimeofday.  */

| #define dlopen innocuous_dlopen

| 

| /* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

|     which can conflict with char dlopen (); below.

|     Prefer <limits.h> to <assert.h> if __STDC__ is defined, since

|     <limits.h> exists even on freestanding compilers.  */

| 

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

| 

| #undef dlopen

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char dlopen ();

| /* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

|     to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

|     something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

| #if defined __stub_dlopen || defined __stub___dlopen

| choke me

| #endif

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| return dlopen ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

```

```

configure:11759: result: no

configure:11763: checking for dlopen in -ldl

configure:11788: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl   >&5

configure:11788: $? = 0

configure:11797: result: yes

configure:11916: checking whether a program can dlopen itself

configure:11996: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--export-dynamic conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:11999: $? = 0

configure:12017: result: yes

configure:12022: checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself

configure:12102: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--export-dynamic -static conftest.c -ldl  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/ccK5YJq1.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text.startup+0x9): warning: Using 'dlopen' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: dynamic STT_GNU_IFUNC symbol `strcmp' with pointer equality in `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libc.a(strcmp.o)' can not be used when making an executable; recompile with -fPIE and relink with -pie

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:12105: $? = 1

configure:12123: result: no

configure:12162: checking whether stripping libraries is possible

configure:12167: result: yes

configure:12202: checking if libtool supports shared libraries

configure:12204: result: yes

configure:12207: checking whether to build shared libraries

configure:12228: result: yes

configure:12231: checking whether to build static libraries

configure:12235: result: no

configure:12273: checking which extension is used for runtime loadable modules

configure:12285: result: .so

configure:12302: checking which variable specifies run-time module search path

configure:12309: result: LD_LIBRARY_PATH

configure:12319: checking for the default library search path

configure:12326: result: /lib /usr/lib /lib64 /usr/lib64 /usr/local/lib64 /lib32 /usr/lib32 /usr/local/lib32 /lib /usr/lib /usr/local/lib /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3 

configure:12356: checking for library containing dlopen

configure:12387: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/cc8A0yVh.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text.startup+0x7): undefined reference to `dlopen'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:12387: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char dlopen ();

| int

| main ()

| {

| return dlopen ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:12387: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl   >&5

configure:12387: $? = 0

configure:12404: result: -ldl

configure:12494: checking for dlerror

configure:12494: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  -ldl >&5

configure:12494: $? = 0

configure:12494: result: yes

configure:12508: checking for shl_load

configure:12508: result: no

configure:12515: checking for shl_load in -ldld

configure:12549: result: no

configure:12595: checking for dld_link in -ldld

configure:12620: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldld  -ldl  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldld

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:12620: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char dld_link ();

| int

| main ()

| {

| return dld_link ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:12629: result: no

configure:12663: checking for _ prefix in compiled symbols

configure:12673: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:12676: $? = 0

configure:12680: /usr/bin/nm -B conftest.o \| sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | sed '/ __gnu_lto/d' \> conftest.nm

configure:12683: $? = 0

configure:12705: result: no

configure:12829: checking whether deplibs are loaded by dlopen

configure:12923: result: yes

configure:12935: checking for argz.h

configure:12935: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:12935: $? = 0

configure:12935: result: yes

configure:12947: checking for error_t

configure:12947: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:12947: $? = 0

configure:12947: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:37:22: error: expected expression before ')' token

configure:12947: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #if defined(HAVE_ARGZ_H)

| #  include <argz.h>

| #endif

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| if (sizeof ((error_t)))

|        return 0;

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

```

```

configure:12947: result: yes

configure:12973: checking for argz_add

configure:12973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12973: $? = 0

configure:12973: result: yes

configure:12973: checking for argz_append

configure:12973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12973: $? = 0

configure:12973: result: yes

configure:12973: checking for argz_count

configure:12973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12973: $? = 0

configure:12973: result: yes

configure:12973: checking for argz_create_sep

configure:12973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12973: $? = 0

configure:12973: result: yes

configure:12973: checking for argz_insert

configure:12973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12973: $? = 0

configure:12973: result: yes

configure:12973: checking for argz_next

configure:12973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12973: $? = 0

configure:12973: result: yes

configure:12973: checking for argz_stringify

configure:12973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12973: $? = 0

configure:12973: result: yes

configure:12991: checking if argz actually works

configure:13022: result: yes

configure:13041: checking whether libtool supports -dlopen/-dlpreopen

configure:13053: result: yes

configure:13106: checking for unistd.h

configure:13106: result: yes

configure:13106: checking for dl.h

configure:13106: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:75:16: fatal error: dl.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

configure:13106: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <stdio.h>

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

| # include <sys/types.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

| # include <sys/stat.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS

| # include <stdlib.h>

| # include <stddef.h>

| #else

| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H

| #  include <stdlib.h>

| # endif

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H

| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H

| #  include <memory.h>

| # endif

| # include <string.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H

| # include <strings.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H

| # include <inttypes.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H

| # include <stdint.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H

| # include <unistd.h>

| #endif

| 

| #include <dl.h>

configure:13106: result: no

configure:13106: checking for sys/dl.h

configure:13106: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:75:20: fatal error: sys/dl.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

configure:13106: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <stdio.h>

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

| # include <sys/types.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

| # include <sys/stat.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS

| # include <stdlib.h>

| # include <stddef.h>

| #else

| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H

| #  include <stdlib.h>

| # endif

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H

| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H

| #  include <memory.h>

| # endif

| # include <string.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H

| # include <strings.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H

| # include <inttypes.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H

| # include <stdint.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H

| # include <unistd.h>

| #endif

| 

| #include <sys/dl.h>

```

```

configure:13106: result: no

configure:13106: checking for dld.h
```

```

configure:13106: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:75:17: fatal error: dld.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

configure:13106: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <stdio.h>

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

| # include <sys/types.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

| # include <sys/stat.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS

| # include <stdlib.h>

| # include <stddef.h>

| #else

| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H

| #  include <stdlib.h>

| # endif

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H

| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H

| #  include <memory.h>

| # endif

| # include <string.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H

| # include <strings.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H

| # include <inttypes.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H

| # include <stdint.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H

| # include <unistd.h>

| #endif

| 

| #include <dld.h>

configure:13106: result: no

configure:13106: checking for mach-o/dyld.h

configure:13106: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:75:25: fatal error: mach-o/dyld.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

configure:13106: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <stdio.h>

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

| # include <sys/types.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

| # include <sys/stat.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS

| # include <stdlib.h>

| # include <stddef.h>

| #else

| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H

| #  include <stdlib.h>

| # endif

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H

| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H

| #  include <memory.h>

| # endif

| # include <string.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H

| # include <strings.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H

| # include <inttypes.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H

| # include <stdint.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H

| # include <unistd.h>

| #endif

| 

| #include <mach-o/dyld.h>

configure:13106: result: no

configure:13106: checking for dirent.h

configure:13106: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:13106: $? = 0

configure:13106: result: yes

configure:13121: checking for closedir

configure:13121: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:13121: $? = 0

configure:13121: result: yes

configure:13121: checking for opendir

configure:13121: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:13121: $? = 0

configure:13121: result: yes

configure:13121: checking for readdir

configure:13121: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:13121: $? = 0

configure:13121: result: yes

configure:13140: checking for strlcat

configure:13140: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/cc7bqq2R.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text.startup+0x7): undefined reference to `strlcat'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:13140: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DIRENT_H 1

| #define HAVE_CLOSEDIR 1

| #define HAVE_OPENDIR 1

| #define HAVE_READDIR 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| /* Define strlcat to an innocuous variant, in case <limits.h> declares strlcat.

|    For example, HP-UX 11i <limits.h> declares gettimeofday.  */

| #define strlcat innocuous_strlcat

| 

| /* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

|     which can conflict with char strlcat (); below.

|     Prefer <limits.h> to <assert.h> if __STDC__ is defined, since

|     <limits.h> exists even on freestanding compilers.  */

| 

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

| 

| #undef strlcat

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char strlcat ();

| /* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

|     to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

|     something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

| #if defined __stub_strlcat || defined __stub___strlcat

| choke me

| #endif

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| return strlcat ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:13140: result: no

configure:13140: checking for strlcpy

configure:13140: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed conftest.c -ldl  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/ccsaEqM0.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text.startup+0x7): undefined reference to `strlcpy'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:13140: $? = 1

```

```

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DIRENT_H 1

| #define HAVE_CLOSEDIR 1

| #define HAVE_OPENDIR 1

| #define HAVE_READDIR 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| /* Define strlcpy to an innocuous variant, in case <limits.h> declares strlcpy.

|    For example, HP-UX 11i <limits.h> declares gettimeofday.  */

| #define strlcpy innocuous_strlcpy

| 

| /* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

|     which can conflict with char strlcpy (); below.

|     Prefer <limits.h> to <assert.h> if __STDC__ is defined, since

|     <limits.h> exists even on freestanding compilers.  */

| 

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

| 

| #undef strlcpy

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char strlcpy ();

| /* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

|     to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

|     something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

| #if defined __stub_strlcpy || defined __stub___strlcpy

| choke me

| #endif

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| return strlcpy ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

```

[code:1:65c172207a]

configure:13140: result: no

configure:13191: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:13207: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:13218: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:13289: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:13298: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version >&5

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

configure:13309: $? = 1

configure:13298: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v >&5

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

configure:13309: $? = 1

configure:13298: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V >&5

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

configure:13309: $? = 1

configure:13298: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -qversion >&5

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

configure:13309: $? = 1

configure:13313: checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler

configure:13332: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -march=native -O2 -pipe  conftest.cpp >&5

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

configure:13332: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DIRENT_H 1

| #define HAVE_CLOSEDIR 1

| #define HAVE_OPENDIR 1

| #define HAVE_READDIR 1

| #define LT_LIBEXT "a"

| #define LT_LIBPREFIX "lib"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| #ifndef __GNUC__

|        choke me

| #endif

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:13341: result: no

configure:13350: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g

configure:13370: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -g  conftest.cpp >&5

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

configure:13370: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define LT_MODULE_EXT ".so"

| #define LT_MODULE_PATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LT_DLSEARCH_PATH "/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3"

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDLLOADER 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_H 1

| #define HAVE_ERROR_T 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_ADD 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_APPEND 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_COUNT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_CREATE_SEP 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_INSERT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_NEXT 1

| #define HAVE_ARGZ_STRINGIFY 1

| #define HAVE_WORKING_ARGZ 1

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DIRENT_H 1

| #define HAVE_CLOSEDIR 1

| #define HAVE_OPENDIR 1

| #define HAVE_READDIR 1

| #define LT_LIBEXT "a"

| #define LT_LIBPREFIX "lib"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:13385: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c   conftest.cpp >&5

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

configure:13385: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Libtool 2.4.2"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/"

| #define PACKAGE "libtool"

| #define VERSION "Last edited by GIENEK_II on Thu Jan 24, 2013 3:56 pm; edited 13 times in total

----------

## GIENEK_II

przy emergowaniu pojawia się:

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

np przy próbie aktualizacji gcc, mhash, libtool, groff

----------

## SlashBeast

1. uzywaj tagow [code], popraw posty wyzej.

2. staraj sie nie pisac posta pod postem tylko edytowac ostatni

3. sprawdz czy ls -ld /lib /lib/cpp mowi cos ciekawego.

----------

## GIENEK_II

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     5 Jan 23 15:17 /lib -> lib64

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10392 Jan 23 16:02 /lib/cpp

```

miałem problemy z kodowaniem ostatniego postu ...

macie jakieś pomysły jak można naprawić problem ?

----------

## GIENEK_II

1. wpis w make.conf PORTAGE_BINHOST="www"

2. emerge --getbinpkg --usepkg gcc

3. emerge -e system

i po wszystkim.

Nie wiem tylko jak dodać do tematu SOLVED

----------

## SlashBeast

Edytujesz pierwszy post i zmieniasz temat.

----------

